# Cockatiel question please go through it?



## Ruturaj001 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey guys I can get a cockatiel pair 1-1.5 year old with cage for INRI 3,000
male is fully tamed n does tricks and female is little hand tamed but not full
I can get single hand tamed 3-4 month old cockatiel for INRI 2,500-3,500 from breeders and cage cost more than INRI 1,500
I am beginner except I previously had Parakeets/Budgies and they breed successfully themselves.
so from whom should I get cockatiel?
will 1-1.5 year old bird will become friendly with me?
will pair be a problem because they will try to breed? also how much problem ?
should I buy both and split them? or this is a bad bad idea?
or it's better if I get small bird at high cost?
Money is not a big issue
Thank you
Ruturaj


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well it all depends on what you're looking for...do you want a bird that is cuddly with you and wants to be with you? Or do you want a bird that is more bird-focused? The handfed baby will most likely bond to you easily but the male in the pair is also tame so he would also bond pretty easily. But it will be harder to train him and his mate because they'll distract each other (they'll need one on one training away from each other and the cage.) It all just depends on what you want. If you absolutely don't want any breeding whatsoever, I would say go with the baby.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

I am new to cockatiels also but I have read on here there are ways to make a pair less likely to breed if you don't want to raise chicks. It wont 100% stop them but it reduces the chances.

My own birds are still young but were not hand raised so now we are starting to tame them. It seems hand raised birds are usually more tolerant to humans and interact more. However a lot depends on the birds individual personality. If this adult male is very friendly to people already there is a good chance he will like you too. His mate may be a little more trouble though.

Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't let the male tiel's age concern you as far as bonding goes. I have a rehomed tiel who is 15 who is very bonded to me. I also think the male being tame will help show the female that humans are nice. I think really it's a matter of personal preference as to what you want but that either way you will really enjoy your new tiel(s). 

Oh, and if they are a bonded pair, I don't think you should split them. You would just have to take precautions if you don't want them to breed, and probably have to give them some one on one time for training purposes.


----------



## Ruturaj001 (Mar 19, 2012)

thank you guys 
I will get the pair then
also they are in cage a 15*18*18 L*B*H size
which is small in my opinion I will get bigger one too after some days


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That cage is smaller than the minimum size for *one* cockatiel. Please keep in mind that one cockatiel should be housed in an 18x18x18 (LxWxH) cage minimum so the pair should be housed in at least an 18x36x18 cage...the longest being side to side since cockatiel do better going side to side than up and down.


----------



## Ruturaj001 (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks for the info on size
I will definitely get bigger than 18x36x18 up to my budget
the person selling me the birds just mailed me that
"male cockatiel is best but female got hurt during flying n is unable 2 fly from 2 week i want to clarify first so that their will be no further problem in deal"


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Hmmmm you need to find out what they mean by hurt 
Is the wing broken? Is it an old injury or a fresh one etc.

Have you seen any recent pictures to make sure they look healthy? Might be a good idea. Or go and visit before you hand over any money.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Ask for a picture and post it here. She could've just broken blood feathers; if this is the case then she may just be sore and unable to fly from this, but should heal up. But a broken wing is a much bigger issue--if not corrected she may never fly again. Is this a breeder pair?


----------



## Ruturaj001 (Mar 19, 2012)

Oni said:


> Hmmmm you need to find out what they mean by hurt
> Is the wing broken? Is it an old injury or a fresh one etc.
> 
> Have you seen any recent pictures to make sure they look healthy? Might be a good idea. Or go and visit before you hand over any money.


I will ask and get a new picture
here are some previous pics
http://images02.olx.in/ui/18/85/60/1331294079_305528560_2-lutino-cocktail-pair-for-sale-Mumbai.jpg


----------



## Ruturaj001 (Mar 19, 2012)

Oni said:


> Hmmmm you need to find out what they mean by hurt
> Is the wing broken? Is it an old injury or a fresh one etc.
> 
> Have you seen any recent pictures to make sure they look healthy? Might be a good idea. Or go and visit before you hand over any money.


I will ask and get a new picture
here are some previous pics
http://images02.olx.in/ui/18/85/60/1331294079_305528560_2-lutino-cocktail-pair-for-sale-Mumbai.jpg



bjknight93 said:


> Ask for a picture and post it here. She could've just broken blood feathers; if this is the case then she may just be sore and unable to fly from this, but should heal up. But a broken wing is a much bigger issue--if not corrected she may never fly again. Is this a breeder pair?


ok sir I will get a picture and info as soon as possible and post here


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm a lady.  my name is Bailey.

In that picture there I can see her left wing is bleeding. Ask for side pictures, back pictures, and front pictures so we can see how she is holding the wing. Tell them you want recent pictures (like taken today and sent). You can ask the seller if they can stretch the wing out or if it is too painful to do to her.


----------



## Ruturaj001 (Mar 19, 2012)

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...706&sads=C3iaA31TY4-mW_pgkhZXPttFmHk&sadssc=1
https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...332312173215&sads=bTIHkE6DJNeDFUh8FpMiqIAiq2A
also they have naver laid eggs


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok..we can't view those pictures unless we have a google account. Maybe you can save them to your computer and attach them here?

Edit: Actually, I have a google account and it still won't let me view them because they are attached to your email. If you like, you can forward them to me at [email protected] and I can upload them here so others can see them too.


----------



## Ruturaj001 (Mar 19, 2012)

sorry
I didn't knew
http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/945/img0609lh.jpg
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/898/img0613sl.jpg


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The wing looks broken to me..she cannot tuck it to her body normally. It really frustrates me that people won't go get things fixed when their animals are injured.

Anyway..a bird with a broken wing can function normally aside from being unable to fly. In reality pet birds don't really have any reason to fly so this won't actually debilitate her. I wouldn't turn the pair away because of her injury, but you may ask to have them at a lower price since her wing is clearly broken. 

Another user here, brittbritt got a bird named Morgan who had been a breeder and who had a broken wing and who is a sweet little bird. They really enjoy her.

A few threads on Morgan:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27197 
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27823
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28586


----------



## Ruturaj001 (Mar 19, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> The wing looks broken to me..she cannot tuck it to her body normally. It really frustrates me that people won't go get things fixed when their animals are injured.
> 
> Anyway..a bird with a broken wing can function normally aside from being unable to fly. In reality pet birds don't really have any reason to fly so this won't actually debilitate her. I wouldn't turn the pair away because of her injury, but you may ask to have them at a lower price since her wing is clearly broken.
> 
> ...


thank you
morgan is very sweet bird
and I like the attitude of owner
I will ask for lower price and soon get the pair
also is it possible anyway that they can breed


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I hope you get them 

If they are indeed a male and female then its possible for them to reproduce, however since they both appear to be lutinos it would be a bad idea to let them breed. This thread has ways to reduce hormones and the chances of egg laying, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2678.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

While it's true that the broken wing may not detract from her quality of life, I'd question the motives of a seller who let an injury like that go untreated. Are you able to take these birds to see a knowledgeable vet after you get them home? If not, I would be very concerned about the possibility of other untreated health problems. It probably would improve their quality of life for you to buy them, but you'd have to do it with the understanding that they may not be healthy.


----------



## Ruturaj001 (Mar 19, 2012)

the seller wants to get a dog so he is selling his fish and tiels
it's hard to get a knowledgeable vet in India


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I understand that. Are there any vets who might be willing to work with you? For example, see the birds and send out lab work to a more knowledgeable lab, or even look things up online?


----------



## Ruturaj001 (Mar 19, 2012)

I will try my best but in India there are no bird doctors
most pet doctors have experience with dogs and cats only
breeders know more than them


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, then is there a breeder who would be able to provide healthcare for your birds? Since it is harder to find good vet care in India, I think that makes it all the more important to have a plan for how you will obtain healthcare and/or medications, should you need them in the future. Since ill birds decline very quickly, you won't have time to search around for solutions in the event of an emergency. Now is the time for that research.


----------



## suhel.desai (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey ruturaj,

I dont knw where in india are u from but there are many avian vets in india, just that they dont have big clinics . U can google search and find according to your location.

In mumbai there are 3 i know Dr Hemant Thange, Dr Shivani Tandel and the famous Dr Yuvraj Kaginkar(he is the best). 

They even do home visits.

So please do a better research. Good Luck !


----------

